# Toff22's Araneomorphae and other Mygalomorphae



## Toff202 (May 2, 2016)

0.1 Viridasius sp. "sylvestrisform"






0.1 Linothele megatheloides
















1.0 Holconia insignis (mature)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## pannaking22 (May 2, 2016)

Great shots of some beautiful spiders! Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (May 2, 2016)

pannaking22 said:


> Great shots of some beautiful spiders! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks! You're welcome


----------



## Toff202 (May 17, 2016)

Toff202 said:


> 1.0 Holconia insignis (mature)


Since I can't edit this post anymore, I'd like to note that I've found out that this is male is not yet mature.


----------



## Toff202 (May 25, 2016)

Holconia insignis, adult female post-molt

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Venom1080 (May 25, 2016)

wow, only had a true spider molt once in my care. very different than Ts.. that linothele can give any h mac or Ceratogyrus sp a run for their money! im just starting getting into true spiders and i am finding them just as fascinating as my tarantulas. lovely specimens btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (May 26, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> wow, only had a true spider molt once in my care. very different than Ts.. that linothele can give any h mac or Ceratogyrus sp a run for their money! im just starting getting into true spiders and i am finding them just as fascinating as my tarantulas. lovely specimens btw.


 And they are even more beautiful in real life  I find them more fascinating then tarantulas. I'm thinking about selling about half of my tarantula collection and just replacing them with Araneomorphae


----------



## Em the bug (May 26, 2016)

Great pictures, and I love that webbing by the Linothele megatheloides.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (May 26, 2016)

Em the bug said:


> Great pictures, and I love that webbing by the Linothele megatheloides.


Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (May 26, 2016)

Toff202 said:


> And they are even more beautiful in real life  I find them more fascinating then tarantulas. I'm thinking about selling about half of my tarantula collection and just replacing them with Araneomorphae


Haha why not both?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (Jun 3, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> Haha why not both?


That's what I mean, 50/50 Aranoneomorphae/Mygalomorphae. But in general, I find Araneomorphae to be more interesting, especially Ctenidae and Sparassidae.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jun 3, 2016)

Toff202 said:


> That's what I mean, 50/50 Aranoneomorphae/Mygalomorphae. But in general, I find Araneomorphae to be more interesting, especially Ctenidae and Sparassidae.


wheni was younger all i wanted was to find a giant spider, now i can, in my room. ive always liked tarantulas because of their size, if their colorful, all the better than. i picked a E. walckaeneri sling and cant wait for it to grow. that will be my first non native true spider. theres some very interesting true spiders out there, im getting more into them slowly but surely.


----------



## Toff202 (Jun 9, 2016)

The same female after she hardened






Heteropoda sp. "Ozelot" (sub)adult female

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Toff202 (Jun 12, 2016)

Ancylometes bogotensis "Colombia"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (Jun 22, 2016)

Holconia insignis, adult female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Philth (Jun 22, 2016)

Hmm, my thread has competition lol, nice spiders ! 

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toff202 (Jun 23, 2016)

Philth said:


> Hmm, my thread has competition lol, nice spiders !
> 
> Later, Tom


This is not even close to competition 
Thanks!


----------



## Toff202 (Jul 4, 2016)

Heteropoda venatoria






Ancylometes bogotensis "Colombia"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toff202 (Jul 9, 2016)

Linothele fallax






Ctenidae sp. "Mali"











Ctenidae sp. "Red Fang"











0.1 Heteropoda sp. "Ozelot"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (Jul 10, 2016)

1.0 Viridasius sp. "sylvestrisform" 















Heteropoda venatoria

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Toff202 (Jul 25, 2016)

Ancylometes bogotensis "Colombia"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (Aug 13, 2016)

0.1 Viridasius sp. "sylvestrisform"  











Viridasius sp. "sylvestrisform" 1FH (my own offspring)











Ctenidae sp. "Red Fang"






Ctenidae sp "Mali" (suspected female)






0.1 Holconia insignis

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Toff202 (Aug 28, 2016)

The Ancylometes are growing fast


----------



## antinous (Aug 28, 2016)

Ugh, just when I said I wouldn't get any more spiders....your photos are amazing, I love all the spiders! Question, I want to get into Ctenidae and Sparassidae, but I'm a bit hesitant because I'm not sure how long they live for. In your experience, how long do the males and females of various species tend to live for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 28, 2016)

Amazing pictures and beautiful spiders!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (Aug 28, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Ugh, just when I said I wouldn't get any more spiders....your photos are amazing, I love all the spiders! Question, I want to get into Ctenidae and Sparassidae, but I'm a bit hesitant because I'm not sure how long they live for. In your experience, how long do the males and females of various species tend to live for?


Thanks! I've only kept Ctenidae and Sparassidae for about four months, so I can't tell from my own experience. From what I've heard, females tend to live about 2-3 years and males about 1-1,5 years, if the adults aren't fed too much. So they don't live very long, unfortunately. That's mainly why I try to breed them, so I don't have to keep buying a particular species to have them in my collection. On top of that, it helps the hobby  I really recommend them, I find them more interesting than tarantulas.



Ratmosphere said:


> Amazing pictures and beautiful spiders!


Thank you


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Aug 29, 2016)

Awesome pictures!  Making me want some Holconia!


----------



## Toff202 (Aug 29, 2016)

Grasshopper99 said:


> Awesome pictures!  Making me want some Holconia!


Thanks! They're great, good feeding response and they're also calmer than most other Sparassidae.


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Aug 29, 2016)

Toff202 said:


> Thanks! They're great, good feeding response and they're also calmer than most other Sparassidae.


I've only kept Heteropoda, Barylestis, and Olios, and all but Olios have proven lightning fast haha.  I wasn't sure how the insignis would be.


----------



## Toff202 (Aug 29, 2016)

Grasshopper99 said:


> I've only kept Heteropoda, Barylestis, and Olios, and all but Olios have proven lightning fast haha.  I wasn't sure how the insignis would be.


I only keep Heteropoda, Cebrennus and Holconia, and the Heteropoda are a lot more nervous than the other two. From what I've seen, I think Holconia is comparable with Olios in how calm they are.


----------



## Toff202 (Sep 4, 2016)

0.1 Holconia insignis (I'm feeding her well in preparation of a pairing)


----------



## Toff202 (Sep 4, 2016)

0.1 Holconia insignis (I'm feeding her well in preparation of a pairing)


----------



## Toff202 (Sep 8, 2016)

Viridasius sp. "sylvestrisform" nimphs


----------



## Toff202 (Sep 8, 2016)

Toff202 said:


> 0.1 Holconia insignis (I'm feeding her well in preparation of a pairing)


Somehow I posted this two times.


----------



## Toff202 (Sep 10, 2016)

Kukulcania hibernalis






0.1 Hyllus diardi






0.1 Lycosa tarantula (Croatia) with egg sac






0.1 Heteropoda boiei











0.1 Africactenus poecilus (paired)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (Sep 12, 2016)

Linothele fallax

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (Sep 12, 2016)

0.1 Lycosa tarantula (Croatia) with egg sac


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Sep 13, 2016)

Great specimens as usual Toff.

Just a note on what you're calling _Lycosa tarantula _(i'm guessing thats how it was sold to you).
Unfortunately, that is a female of _Hogna radiata_, so called "false tarantula". As opposed to the much rarer _Lycosa tarantula_, this species is extremely common in the Mediterranean area, is a wanderer (not fossorial as _L. tarantula_) and has a much shorter lifespan.
It still is an extremely fun and reactive spider though (i still keep it every once in a while).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (Sep 14, 2016)

Tarantula_Hawk said:


> Great specimens as usual Toff.
> 
> Just a note on what you're calling _Lycosa tarantula _(i'm guessing thats how it was sold to you).
> Unfortunately, that is a female of _Hogna radiata_, so called "false tarantula". As opposed to the much rarer _Lycosa tarantula_, this species is extremely common in the Mediterranean area, is a wanderer (not fossorial as _L. tarantula_) and has a much shorter lifespan.
> It still is an extremely fun and reactive spider though (i still keep it every once in a while).


Yes, that's how it was sold to me. I was doubting it was really L. tarantula, but I just labeled it as it was sold. And I was wondering why it's not burrowing  They're very beautiful spiders indeed. Thank you very much!


----------



## Toff202 (Sep 14, 2016)

Cupiennius salei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (Sep 17, 2016)

1.0 Heteropoda venatoria

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toff202 (Sep 18, 2016)

Holconia murrayensis pairing



Heteropoda boiei pairing attempt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Sep 18, 2016)

Lycosa spp have been on my wish list since i first laid eyes on them!!  Nice pics.


----------



## Toff202 (Sep 19, 2016)

Grasshopper99 said:


> Lycosa spp have been on my wish list since i first laid eyes on them!!  Nice pics.


Thank you


----------



## Toff202 (Sep 19, 2016)

0.1.xx Hogna radiata (Croatia)

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Toff202 (Sep 22, 2016)

Linothele fallax


0.1 Ancylometes bogotensis (Colombia)




The same spider about 3 months ago, very fast growers:


Toff202 said:


> Ancylometes bogotensis "Colombia"


Ctenidae sp. "Red Fang"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toff202 (Sep 25, 2016)

Ctenidae sp. "Mali"



Ctenidae sp. "Red Fang" after 'harding up'


0.1 Hyllus diardi (Indonesia)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toff202 (Oct 5, 2016)

Heteropoda boiei with egg sac

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (Oct 8, 2016)

And Africactenus poecilus with egg sac as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Oct 8, 2016)

Toff202 said:


> And Africactenus poecilus with egg sac as well


Is she mated?


----------



## Toff202 (Oct 8, 2016)

Grasshopper99 said:


> Is she mated?


Yes, she is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yjh (Dec 4, 2016)

Toff202 said:


> Viridasius sp. "sylvestrisform"


Do you have any Heteropoda sp. "Ozelot" or Viridasius sp. "sylvestrisform" for sale or know who I can contact?


----------



## Toff202 (Dec 5, 2016)

yjh said:


> Do you have any Heteropoda sp. "Ozelot" or Viridasius sp. "sylvestrisform" for sale or know who I can contact?


Hello, I'll have Viridasius for sale again in a couple weeks, but I live in the Netherlands. Maybe you can contact Tom Patterson / @Philth.


----------



## Toff202 (Dec 9, 2016)

0.1 Amicactenus cf. pergulanus (Ctenidae sp. "Mali")






0.1 Piloctenus cf. haematostoma (Ctenidae sp. "Red Fang")

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Dec 9, 2016)

Never seen Amicactenus cf. pergulanus before, beautiful species!  I kind of have a Ctenid obsession right now.  I hope we can get them in the U.S. (or maybe someone already has!)


----------



## Toff202 (Dec 11, 2016)

Grasshopper99 said:


> Never seen Amicactenus cf. pergulanus before, beautiful species!  I kind of have a Ctenid obsession right now.  I hope we can get them in the U.S. (or maybe someone already has!)


I have a Ctenid obsession as well  I believe they haven't been in the hobby for very long, maybe 2-3 years. I consider myself lucky for living in Europe.

0.1 Heteropoda venatoria


Linothele fallax


0.1 Ancylometes bogotensis (Colombia)



1.0 Amicactenus cf. pergulanus

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Toff202 (Dec 31, 2016)

Heteropoda boiei nimphs

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## RepugnantOoze (Jan 5, 2017)

Amazing collection dude


----------



## Toff202 (Jan 7, 2017)

RepugnantOoze said:


> Amazing collection dude


Thanks


----------



## Toff202 (Jan 7, 2017)

Macroctenus cf. kingsleyi ('Africactenus poecilus') nimfen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Toff202 (Jan 8, 2017)

0.1 Ancylometes bogotensis (Colombia)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toff202 (Jan 15, 2017)

Tigrosa helluo











1.0 Kukulcania hibernalis






Heteropoda venatoria with unfertilized egg sac, I discovered it right before I planned to pair her with the male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (Jan 21, 2017)

Barylestis scutatus











Steatoda grossa





















0.1 Amicactenus cf. pergulanus
















0.1 Macroctenus cf. kingsleyi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 21, 2017)

wow, that Barylestis scutatus looks just like a Heteropoda lunula. 
cool spiders.


----------



## Toff202 (Jan 21, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> wow, that Barylestis scutatus looks just like a Heteropoda lunula.
> cool spiders.


Yeah, they're kind of like an African H. lunula


----------



## Toff202 (Jan 28, 2017)

Linothele fallax






0.1 Cupiennius salei
















Pairing with the second female, Ancylometes bogotensis (Colombia)


























The first female with an egg sac

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toff202 (Feb 19, 2017)

1.1 Heteropoda venatoria




0.1 Macroctenus cf. kingsleyi with her third egg sac



0.1 Cupiennius salei


0.1 Amicactenus cf. pergulanus with nimphs 





0.1 Ancylometes bogotensis (Colombia), very gravid


0.1 Linothele fallax

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 19, 2017)

very impressive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202 (Feb 20, 2017)

The separation of the nimphs went better than expected

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toff202 (Mar 5, 2017)

0.1 Linothele megatheloides



0.1 Cupiennius salei


0.1 Holconia murrayensis


Heteropoda tetrica (Sumatra)

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## RTTB (Mar 5, 2017)

An amazing collection of spiders.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toff202 (Mar 12, 2017)

RTTB said:


> An amazing collection of spiders.


Thanks


----------



## Toff202 (Mar 12, 2017)

Viridasius sp. "sylvestrisform" with her 6th egg sac 






0.1 Loxosceles laeta






0.1 Latrodectus hasselti

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## kevinlowl (Mar 14, 2017)

Beautiful spiders man. I wish I could find a male heteropoda venatoria to keep my two ladies company. I'm wondering how you photograph them without them bolting at the first sight of freedom. Feeding my huntsman always makes me nervous haha.
What and how do you feed the slings btw? They're so incredibly tiny.


----------



## Toff202 (Mar 20, 2017)

kevinlowl said:


> Beautiful spiders man. I wish I could find a male heteropoda venatoria to keep my two ladies company. I'm wondering how you photograph them without them bolting at the first sight of freedom. Feeding my huntsman always makes me nervous haha.
> What and how do you feed the slings btw? They're so incredibly tiny.


Thanks  Most of the time they are pretty calm in my experience. Most of the slings are fed springtails at first, then small Drosophila, then prekilled crickets and then live crickets.


----------



## Toff202 (Mar 20, 2017)

Macroctenus cf. kingsleyi, the second successfull sac. 






Heteropoda venatoria, they should hatch soon






0.1 Cupiennius salei

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Toff202 (Mar 22, 2017)

I got curious 
Heteropoda venatoria


----------



## Toff202 (Mar 22, 2017)

One of them molted to instar 4.


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Apr 5, 2017)

Very impressive spiders!  I want some Ancylometes sooooo bad!  I wonder if anyone here in the states has them currently.


----------



## Toff202 (Apr 6, 2017)

Grasshopper99 said:


> Very impressive spiders!  I want some Ancylometes sooooo bad!  I wonder if anyone here in the states has them currently.


Thanks 
Maybe @Philth has some?


----------



## Philth (Apr 7, 2017)

Toff202 said:


> Thanks
> Maybe @Philth has some?


I only have one for myself.


----------



## Toff202 (Apr 9, 2017)

Philth said:


> I only have one for myself.


Ah, too bad.


0.1 Cupiennius salei



0.1 Viridasius sp. "sylvestrisform"



0.1 Latrodectus hesperus


Heteropoda venatoria

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toff202 (Apr 14, 2017)

Amicactenus cf. pergulanus 


Linothele megatheloides pairing attempt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toff202 (Apr 19, 2017)

0.1 Ischnothele caudata


1.0 Amicactenus cf. pergulanus

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Toff202 (Apr 23, 2017)

0.1 Phoneutria boliviensis (Iquitos, Peru)



0.1 Cupiennius salei

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Toff202 (Apr 25, 2017)

1.0 Phoneutria boliviensis (Iquitos, Peru)






Safety first

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## Toff202 (Apr 28, 2017)

1.0 Piloctenus cf. haematostoma

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Toff202 (May 1, 2017)

Macroctenus cf. kingsleyi with her 4th egg sac 



1.0 Linothele fallax

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Venom1080 (May 1, 2017)

everytime i come here, i want to get true spiders more and more. great pics @Toff202
i particularly like the C salei and Phoneutria


----------



## Toff202 (May 9, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> everytime i come here, i want to get true spiders more and more. great pics @Toff202
> i particularly like the C salei and Phoneutria


Thanks, I'd say go for it  They're all really fun to keep, raise and breed, especially Ctenidae in my opinion.


----------



## Toff202 (May 9, 2017)

Loxosceles laeta nimphs

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Toff202 (May 12, 2017)

0.1 Heteropoda tetrica (Sumatra)



1.0 Cupiennius salei


Cupiennius salei pairing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Toff202 (May 23, 2017)

1.1 Piloctenus cf. haematostoma





0.1 Heteropoda tetrica (Sumatra)




Amicactenus cf. pergulanus with her third sac



Holconia murrayensis, after waiting for 7 months she finally made a sac 



Viridasius sp. "sylvestrisform" with her 7th egg sac

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## plantecarnivore (May 25, 2017)

Do you have a shot of the Piloctenus' epigyn?


----------



## Toff202 (Jun 8, 2017)

plantecarnivore said:


> Do you have a shot of the Piloctenus' epigyn?


I don't, and she died about a week after I paired her. She was already partially eaten by isopods when I found her so I can't take them anymore. 
I will get a new one next saturday, so then I will take some pictures


----------



## Toff202 (Jun 8, 2017)

Photo spam...

Loxosceles laeta


1.0 Cupiennius salei




And the female with an egg sac





Phoneutria "boliviensis" (Colombia)


Loxosceles reclusa




Macroctenus cf. kingsleyi nimphs


0.1 Holconia murrayensis





0.1 Latrodectus hasselti

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AntoineGJ (Jun 8, 2017)

Nice Heteropoda you got there


----------



## Toff202 (Jun 11, 2017)

0.1 Barylestis sp. "Cameroon"




0.1 Ctenus yaeyamensis






0.1 Eresus walckenaeri


0.1 Ctenidae sp. "Limbe, Cameroon"





0.1 Piloctenus cf. haematostoma






Macrothele calpeiana

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Toff202 (Jun 13, 2017)

0.1 Heteropoda lunula

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Toff202 (Jun 29, 2017)

Pairing Latrodectus hasselti


And a lot of slings  


Macroctenus cf. kingsleyi



0.1 Eresus walckenaeri


Cupiennius salei nimphs

Reactions: Like 2


----------

